# Deputy Sheriff Scott Ballantyne



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Scott Ballantyne*
Tulare County Sheriff's Office, California

End of Watch: Wednesday, February 10, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 52

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Aircraft accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Scott Ballantyne and Mr. James Chavez, a civilian pilot, were killed in an airplane crash near Lake Success at approximately 4:15 pm.

The aircraft was assisting deputies on the ground search for a subject wanted for brandishing a firearm. It was preparing to leave the area after the suspect was arrested when it suddenly lost altitude and crashed into a mountain.

Deputy Ballantyne and Mr. Chavez were the only two occupants of the CTLE ultralight.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Mike Boudreaux
Tulare County Sheriff's Office
2404 West Burrel Avenue
Visalia, CA 93291

Phone: (559) 636-4625

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Scott Ballantyne


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Ballantyne.


----------

